# George!



## speciespython (Oct 14, 2005)

This is my 2 3/4 year old Victorian Carpet Python....George! 
Isn't he cute?!   







thanks for looking,
laura


----------



## michelejo (Oct 14, 2005)

Great close-up -- I would like to see more of him?  Now, he's non-poisonous right?  Does he ever bite anyway?  We were considering a Ball Python till I read you can still get nipped!!  LOL!


----------



## speciespython (Oct 16, 2005)

> Now, he's non-poisonous right? Does he ever bite anyway?



yeah...all pythons are non-venomous.....he has bitten me before a few itmes.....although only once in the last 6-months, looked cool, didn't hurt, and didn't last long....

here's a few pics of him, sorry about the quality (have you ever tried to take a pic of a snake, thats moving, in low light?  )

this one was taken about 5 months ago...he is a bigger now, and in a MUCH bigger cage....





this one is about 1 month old...he is just finishing off eating a rat  :blushing: 






thank you,
laura


----------



## doenoe (Oct 16, 2005)

Nice looking snake you got there Laura 
And the first pic is great

My ball python tried to bite me yesterday. Had to clean her cage, but she was ready to shed. She didnt really like that i guess. She launched at me a couple of times (about 3)


----------

